# Honda 5013 Hydraulic Issue...



## taskforce81 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone!!! First of all, I would just like to say that my Honda 5013 tractor has treated me well for quite a while now... But now I have an issue that is more of a nagging problem than a major issue, but it is still something I would like to see if anyone has an answer for... I use my tractor strictly during the winter months in Michigan for snow blowing... I do not know necessarily how long ago this problem started all I know is my problem is this... During or shortly after use, I notice that my Hydraulic Fluid a.k.a. (Power Steering Fluid) in the reservoir underneath the seat is starting to foam up and come out through the cap... The fluid is not hot and it does not seem to be under any major pressure at all... It just foams up enough to push through the cap... I did go to one of my local Honda dealers and he said it could be a number of problems and possibly a couple of the check valves within the system.... What do think?!?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum TF81! Are you certain the corrrect fluid is being used?


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Maybe water in the fluid that never gets "boiled off" due to exclusive winter use?


----------



## taskforce81 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello to the both of you and I Thank You Both for your replies!!! Yes I believe I am using the right fluid... It says in the manual to use Honda Power Steering Fluid so that is what i am using... KEEP THOSE SUGGESTIONS COMING!!! Sorry for the multiple posts of this question, I just figured that it was wise of me to not keep all my eggs in one basket... Thanks Again!!!


----------

